# Hybrid red wasp and yellow jacket



## curtis lowe (Jul 28, 2017)

I bet that would be a bad dude right there ?


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2017)

Hate to see one with a stinger!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2017)

Those cicada killers are supposed to have a REALLY painful sting, though I don't think I've ever met anybody personally that has been stung.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

